# whats the best biking/hiking app for android?



## hernluis (Nov 16, 2008)

I was looking at the backcoutry navigator for biking/hiking Is there anything better? I dont mind paying for it. thanks


----------



## 98 special (Apr 10, 2011)

Try Sports tracker,works with my HTS Hero.Instant down load free version is also available if your budget is tight.


----------



## mmik (Oct 17, 2009)

last.fm B)


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

What do you want it to do? I use MyTracks for biking and snowboarding. It tracks mileage, elevation change, average speed, average moving speed, time, etc. It also plots it against a map for you. It's free.


----------



## hernluis (Nov 16, 2008)

i want it to do what my tracks does but to be able to see the map with out having to download it on the fly. Im under the impression that in backcountry you can see your progress and maps even if no cell phone coverage exists.


----------



## risslerp (Aug 11, 2006)

I have backcountry navigator, it's an excellent app for hiking. You download the maps prior to going out so you don't need cell coverage when using it. It does log tracks but it will not analyze it like Garmin Connect, Sports Track, Endomondo, etc. Though I believe I ran Backcountry with Sports Track (or Endomondo) at the same time.


----------



## mark_o (Feb 21, 2008)

Endomondo seems to work pretty well, and the web site is pretty good too. The only problem I have found with GPS tracking on my phone (HTC desire) is that the altidtue logging is always way off,


----------



## sxshep (Jul 17, 2011)

I recently got Gaia GPS through Amazon App Store's "free app of the day", and have been playing with it a bit... so far so good, but I got it for free. Normally it runs like $5 I think


----------



## kuykendallc (May 30, 2011)

Strava has an app that I have used a few times. Works pretty well.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Did a ride with MyTracks today on my phone.

I generated a map that I emailed to my google docs account along with all sorts of data about my travel time, speed, elevation, etc.

Ride was two hours and used about 5% of my battery life. It was totally free, easy to use, and the integration with google maps is pretty awesome. BTW have no coverage with my cell phone on this trail- but it still figured it out.


----------



## RabEd Ewok (Jul 15, 2011)

Tried using imapmyrides, and it keeps coming up with unknown error. Used Endomondo today, liek it, just can't figure out how to share it on Facebook.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

What is battery life like when running these apps? I noticed that Google Navigation burns up the battery on my phone very quickly when I use it in the car.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

SlowJoeCrow said:


> What is battery life like when running these apps?





michaelscott said:


> Ride was two hours and used about 5% of my battery life.


----------



## Phil129 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've been using cardio trainer for the last few rides. Works great for me and its free. Plots my ride on the map with the ability to share it, haven't done that yet. Also keeps a nice history of my rides, distance, time, etc. I'll have to check some of these other apps though.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

I like cardio trainer for running. I especially like the music integration and the spoken updates about distance and speed. I keep meaning to use it on a long ride sometime, but I have yet to do so. I guess I like to ride just to ride. When I am running, I look or anything to keep from getting bored.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

I like Runkeeper (free)


----------



## Nocturnalnature (Jul 9, 2011)

Another vote for Endomondo. 
I downloaded it figuring I would use it for street rides but was pleasantly surpised to find it tracks just fine under fairly thick canopy cover. When I'm done riding I hit end and it automatically uploads it to my account so I can view my route and other statistics on the computer.
It is fairly feature rich and well laid out which makes it a joy to use.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

I also use endomondo. When I get back home, I export my route as a .gpx file, then upload to strava (my favorite way to analyze my routes and create my own segments to virtually race against others). I also upload to geoladders to add to my yearly points. I used my tracks and it seemed good, but for some reason, it was glitching out on me a month or so ago when I decided to try it again after months of using endomondo exclusively. Endomondo just works well for me. I will soon get a bluetooth hr monitor to pair with my phone, they work with mytracks and endomondo.


----------



## Phil129 (Jul 22, 2011)

Since there seem to be a lot of people talking this app up both here and a few buddies of mine, I had to download it, gonna try it tonight or tomorrow seems like a pretty cool app though.


----------



## horseflesh (Jul 31, 2011)

I use OruxMaps for trail maps where I have no data connection. You can also load a KML or GPX track file as a map overlay. It does track recording too, but doesn't magically sync that to any online service. 

For what I need, it's great. And free!


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

SlowJoeCrow said:


> What is battery life like when running these apps? I noticed that Google Navigation burns up the battery on my phone very quickly when I use it in the car.


get a spare battery.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

horseflesh said:


> I use OruxMaps for trail maps where I have no data connection. You can also load a KML or GPX track file as a map overlay. It does track recording too, but doesn't magically sync that to any online service.
> 
> For what I need, it's great. And free!


This really does seem like a grat app. Have only tried it this morning, saving some google maps tiles, then recording my commute by truck to work. It will be super useful when I do my s24o bikepacking trip in the next few months and want to record my tracks, yet preserve battery life while still having basemaps available while I have my data connectivity shut off.

Thanks HF!


----------



## horseflesh (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad to help. I was surprised that I didn't see anyone talking about it here or on the Android forums I searched, because it _is_ pretty swell. When I struck out on recommendations I was lucky to find it quickly in my own search.

Looks like they have a desktop app, plus compatibility with some other map app's map files... you could make some really good offline maps if you put in the time, I guess. But I have found the existing map sources to be good enough for my needs for now, especially when you can overlay someone's track files on it for the trails.

Have fun!


----------



## T-Fish (Aug 22, 2011)

mark_o said:


> Endomondo seems to work pretty well, and the web site is pretty good too. The only problem I have found with GPS tracking on my phone (HTC desire) is that the altidtue logging is always way off,


That's what I use. Same phone, too.

I'll have to check out the elevation on my logs.


----------



## thewayitis (Sep 28, 2010)

Another vote for Strava. They just made unlimited uploads free and the features on the site are more focused for riding than the other sites. Plus the segments are just cool!


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

thewayitis said:


> Another vote for Strava. They just made unlimited uploads free and the features on the site are more focused for riding than the other sites. Plus the segments are just cool!


Are you actually using the strava app on your phone or just uploading your track to their site. The app seemed really basic when I first downloaded it and I liked Endomondo a little better just for recording the track, but maybe basic isn't a bad thing?


----------



## thewayitis (Sep 28, 2010)

Yea the overall App is their first generation of the App. The power of Strava is on their website. For myself I rarely look at my GPS device when i ride so I want the richer website experience for tracking and breaking down the ride. Plus once you build up a group of buddies on Strava and start following each other it is very fun.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

thewayitis said:


> Yea the overall App is their first generation of the App. The power of Strava is on their website. For myself I rarely look at my GPS device when i ride so I want the richer website experience for tracking and breaking down the ride. Plus once you build up a group of buddies on Strava and start following each other it is very fun.


+1

This is EXACTLY my perspective too. I think it would be nice to have a hrm and bar mounted computer sometime as well though. I used to have a Garmin 305 which was good, but I found the real power of it was uploading my tracks to geoladders, etc...not seeing all the data while I rode. I like gpsing my route with my phone and a computer that is separate may be my solution to checking my time/distance/heart rate while leaving my phone hidden away, logging data.


----------



## mattfa (May 30, 2011)

I use Endomondo and also bluetooth gps to connect to a Holux external gps (which seems to be a bit more accurate) this way I can ride all day with out any battery problems


----------



## Dusza (Feb 18, 2011)

horseflesh said:


> I use OruxMaps for trail maps where I have no data connection. You can also load a KML or GPX track file as a map overlay. It does track recording too, but doesn't magically sync that to any online service.
> 
> For what I need, it's great. And free!


+1 You can very easily create offline maps on the phone using various services and i think there's an option to export routes to gpsies and some other sites.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

I enjoy using both SportyPal and AllSportsGPS. These two are my favs on my HTC EVO. The AllSportsGPS detects gps signal super quick. The SportyPal is little slower, but once it finds the signal, you're in business.


----------



## sspanish (May 29, 2011)

Endomondo is very nice, coz it mix an sports tracker with social features like duels between friends and so ever...my vote is for endomondo! and the free version is enough..if you want to go +pro u must pay >4€ so its ok!


----------



## gicoprasico (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi.

I am using the Personal Eye System (aka PES) application. You can find it on Play market. It was originally developed for military use, but it is great for tracking and creating your own custom route. I prefer this one and on my Gallaxy S2 i can run it for more than 8 hours. It consumes very little of battery. Of course i do turn off the screen while I am hiking.



hernluis said:


> I was looking at the backcoutry navigator for biking/hiking Is there anything better? I dont mind paying for it. thanks


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

I've had it with SportsTracker. I uploaded geotagged pics and the location indicated half a world away. I am currently evaluating AboveRoad for sightseeing/exploring trips. What I like about AboveRoad is that anytime/anywhere during the track, you can create a waypoint or take geotagged pictures or video and write or record voice notes/commentary while tracking.


----------

